

At least 26 dead in shooting at Connecticut elementary school - zaroth
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/14/police-respond-to-shooting-at-connecticut-elementary-school/

======
zaroth
I don't even really want to post this here. Absolutely terrifying. I can't
imagine what anyone related to this is going through right now.

